# [Solved] Postfix won't recieve mail

## Ant P.

For the last few days I've been getting this in syslog each time something tries to send mail to my server:

```
Feb 09 14:30:44 [postfix/smtpd] warning: hash:/etc/mail/aliases is unavailable. unsupported dictionary type: hash
```

While it's technically correct, why is it saying that when my postfix config shouldn't be using it at all?

```
#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

alias_database = cdb:/etc/mail/aliases

```

```
total 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  894 Feb  6 20:36 aliases

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2935 Feb  6 20:38 aliases.cdb

```

```
cdb

cidr

environ

fail

internal

memcache

pcre

proxy

regexp

socketmap

static

tcp

texthash

unix

```

Update Feb 13:

Noticed the USE=cdb dep actually pulled in tinycdb by default, so I replaced that with cdb, but no change.

Downgraded Postfix from 2.11.0 to 2.10.3, and it works fine.

----------

## desultory

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Update Feb 13:
> 
> Noticed the USE=cdb dep actually pulled in tinycdb by default, so I replaced that with cdb, but no change.
> 
> Downgraded Postfix from 2.11.0 to 2.10.3, and it works fine.

 This strikes me as something that the maintainers should be made aware of, please file a bug.

----------

